# my Dad was a fly guy, vintage tying stuff



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like a gold mine!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess he liked Pflueger Medalist reels...there's 3 or 4 more in another box. I have the Browning Silaflex , Conolon (pre Garcia) and lamiglas rods that go with these.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

These tools probably look pretty primitive today. I use the vise a lot for non fly tying things as I'm strictly a spin guy at this point in my life.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

All the feathers and exotic furr pcs were packed with tins full of moth balls.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

enough for tonight. Silver monkey, fox, deer, bear, squirrel chipmunk, god knows what else


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd ebay each reel separately. They look to be in great shape and will prolly fetch as much as he paid for them back in the day.

The rest of the stuff I'd sell as a lot each, like each pic of fly tying materials would be a lot. Except the 1st pic, I would lay all the packages out and then take a pic of it. Lots of buyers for that stuff on ebay. Most stuff there in the pics are meant for freshwater flies. So ebay is your better source to sell them. No use hanging on to them, tho I'd be interested in one of the reels as a keep sake. PM me.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

devrep said:


> I guess he liked Pflueger Medalist reels...there's 3 or 4 more in another box. I have the Browning Silaflex , Conolon (pre Garcia) and lamiglas rods that go with these.


Can you post a pic of the browning rod?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If you decide to sell one of the Plueger reels, let me know.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

WillW said:


> Can you post a pic of the browning rod?


If I can find it lol. There are about 20 aluminum, cardboard and plastic rod tubes to go thru. I put all this stuff away in like 1998. I know there is a matched pair of conolon ultralight rods in a double sock in an aluminum tube, one is a tiny fly rod and 1 is a tiny spinning rod. They are in like new condition as he didn't really use ultra light gear much.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Cool stuff!


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd love the chance at the lightweight fly rod and reel setup if you decide to let those go. They'd be perfect for the GSMNP streams and would be an awesome keepsake/testament to yesteryear.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

There was a time when the Pflueger Medalist accounted for more world records than any other fly reel.

I'd hold on to a few and pass them down to another generation.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nothing is for sale at this time, just thought folks might be interested in seeing this stuff.


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

Don't blame you one bit! I'd just kick myself if they were someone chimed in when i just kept my mouth shut! Definitely some cool stuff, and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

keep it all..
very cool!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Keep those old reels & glass rods and fish them. I especially enjoy using vintage glass and reels for pond hopping.


----------



## gaspergou (Jan 29, 2017)

There's some gems in there. It's rather difficult finding legal jungle cock capes (lower right in your fifth pic) in the US anymore; looks like it still has quite a few usable nails left. A stash like that ought to make you want to take up fly tying/fishing in his honor!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

gaspergou said:


> There's some gems in there. It's rather difficult finding legal jungle cock capes (lower right in your fifth pic) in the US anymore;


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd make or buy a shadowbox with a hinged glass cover and display some of your Dad's old gear. He'd probably like that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2017)

devrep said:


> These tools probably look pretty primitive today. I use the vise a lot for non fly tying things as I'm strictly a spin guy at this point in my life.


Looks like the Thompson rod wrapper had more than a few rod guide builds as it's missing the rod cradle as the one I have is too. Put away to use another day, but not in the same place ! A few nice old thread bobbins & whip finishers to go with that Thompson vise .......


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

trailblazerEXT said:


> Looks like the Thompson rod wrapper had more than a few rod guide builds as it's missing the rod cradle as the one I have is too. Put away to use another day, but not in the same place ! A few nice old thread bobbins & whip finishers to go with that Thompson vise .......



I was wondering what that tool was for. I googled it and I see what is missing. Might be in another box.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow thats awesome i did the whole fly stuff when i was younger with my dad i want to get back into it so bad....i gotta quit reading these threads


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Epic!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> nothing is for sale at this time, just thought folks might be interested in seeing this stuff.


Good call I wouldn't sell any of it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I would definitely consider selling it all and just take a couple of the best items that bring back your dad's memories and then display them somewhere. I think he'd like that. The rest of the stuff can be bought on ebay by collectors who know exactly what it is and either put it to some good and proper use or display them. It's a better alternative than letting them all collect dust in some storage closet, to be lost for years and years again. I think your dad would totally agree, especially since you are not all into that sort of stuff.

like one of the guys said.... The jungle cock feathers are hard to come by and takes a specialty classic fly tier to take full appreciation of it. I've been tying for 28yrs and never found the need to use jungle cock nails, even tho the guy who taught me used them all the time. Today, he's a world reknown tyier and still uses them in classic patterns. Which leads me to this point.... If you sell them, who knows, it'll probably be displayed on some classic married wing salmon fly, preserved forever in a glass shadow box in some fly shop up north or on some collector's wall.

What I hate to see is a nice collection like that continue to sit in some storage situation, then something happens to you, then the wife or kids, have a big yard sale and sole for pennies on the dollar and blow it out to whoever or tossed in the trash. I've seen it happen many times.

So, keep a few pieces to remember him by. Maybe give a few pieces to any sibling or maybe your kids, who will use it as a keep sake. Then sell the rest of the stuff that you'll never use and let it go to someone who will give it the proper love that it deserves. Really, just ask yourself.... "how much stuff do you really need to hang on to?"

That's my recommendation.

Ted


----------

